# Day Tripping from Michoacan to Bernal, Queretaro



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my favorite reasons to live on Lake Patzcuaro, in Michoacan, is day-tripping to surrounding areas. There is so much to see, a few hundred miles away, in any direction. About 200 miles to the south is the Pacific Ocean and Caleta Beach; to the north, about 200 miles is San Miguel and Guanajuato; to the west about 200 miles, lay Guadalajara and Lake Chapala; and to the east, it is about 200 miles to Mexico City. However, we went northeast, also about 200 miles, to the state capital of Queretaro.
The four brothers were on vacation again and we spent the day in the Pueblo Magico of Bernal, about 30 miles from Queretaro. The main attraction is the third largest monolith in the world, the massive rock, Pena de Bernal. 
After a hearty breakfast at Queretaro’s Home B & B, consisting of organic coffee, followed by fresh strawberries and pears, toasted sour dough bread with black olives, guacamole and salsa, steamed white potato slices with butter and an egg torta with squash blossoms, we were ready to climb La Pena. 
The four brothers hiked to our own comfort level. One made it out of the parking lot, to the Amphitheatre, with the dancing waters, I hiked to where the steps ended and the stones started, twin-bro hiked to the steep boulders and nephew, our adopted brother, made it to the end of the walking trail, the base of La Pena. A young man, loaded with gear, quickly passed all of us and was scaling the face of La Pena as we were gasping for air far below. 
The town of Bernal is magical. Flowers were blooming everywhere and the town was immaculate. On a Tuesday, not many stores, galleries and restaurants were open, but it was nice having the place to ourselves. Every turn of the cobblestone streets brought a beautiful vista of La Pena. It was a photographer’s dream, with stone arches outlining La Pena, slivers of town bordering La Pena, and grand vistas overshadowed by La Pena. 
We were impressed. Feliz Viaje, David
PS On the way out of town, don’t miss Carnitas La Peña, on the periférico road of Bernal. The carnitas were delicious because the cazo, or copper cooking kettle, was located at the front door of the restaurant, not at a remote cooking area. He was cooking and chopping, as she was serving the sizzling carnitas and cold, Mexican, beer. 
There is just something special about hot carnitas, straight from the copper kettle.
Saludos de Patzcuaro mágico, David

The Queretaro Aqueduct
Bringing the best of Queretaro
queretaro_aqueduct : Queretaro Aqueduct

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm living in Michoacan too! Been wanting to go to Pena de Bernal, but wasn't sure if it would be worth the drive. Now I'm sure I want to go. Next weekend I get off I'll be heading there. Spending Dia de los Muertos in Patzcuaro though, can't wait!


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for giving such a good report. I am putting it on my list of places to visit. 200 miles is not far from me so it sounds like a good outing for an oveernighter.
Looking forward to see your next adventure on the forum.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Bernal is one of my favorite places to go on the weekends. Just to add to the report. Don't miss the Blue Corn gorditas in the town itself, they are some of the best I have had in Mexico. Also the town is known for its Cajeta (goats milk Caramel) and there is a well known store just about 1 block from the main plaza that sells it. Don't go overboard because, while delicious, it is very very sweet and you will be craving a large glass of milk after just a few bites. 

Have fun.


----------

